# Rx Sunglasses - Wrap around - Anyone have some?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

My current glasses are below:

http://www.amazon.com/Pyramex-Fortr...1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

The tint is perfect, and they are bigger lenses so there are no "blind spots" from the frame.

Anyone riding with these type of glasses in prescription? I saw Oakley makes one where you clip in the prescription lens behind the actual sunglass lenses.

I am not doing contacts so dont even want to discuss that.

looking for that mirror type of lense like the ones above, that you can see indoor and out.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

PUMA SUN RX 05 Glasses by PUMA | Specsavers UK

I've got these.

They work well, vision is pretty good. Obviously not as good as a normal pair of glasses, but the lens's are close enough to your eyes that it doesnt matter too much.

I quite easily got used to them compared to my regular everyday raybans I use for seeing.

In addition to the fact they are sunglasses and provide pretty good protection.

I crashed in them, apparently I've hit a branch as the sunglass front lens is scratched up. Unforuntalty thats pushed the lens into my face and cut my nose a little, and one of the arms snapped off (both lens and arm easily replaceable)
Altho my nose got a tiny cut, and minor bruising around my face... I can only imagine what would have happened if I wasnt wearing them (or my raybans)


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I've tried safety glasses like the one in the link and they don't work for me. Too heavy. I prefer a cheap but "real" pair of sunglasses like Suncloud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousMS (Apr 22, 2009)

You can get quite a few Oakley sport/wrap sunglasses in Rx!


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

lardo5150 said:


> My current glasses are below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyramex-Fortr...1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> 
> ...


I have 2 sets of Rx sunglasses, both perform extremely well ... to me.

Bollé: glasses, goggles and helmets for sport and everyday life

Bollé: glasses, goggles and helmets for sport and everyday life

I got them with photochromic lenses and the lenses are swappable.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Shimano also makes Rx clip for their sunglasses

PARTS - ACCESSORIES - CYCLING EYEWEAR - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

Depending on your Rx, if you have reasonable distance vision and just need to see your map/GPS/computer/HR monitor, have you considered Dual Cycling glasses? They are reasonably economical.

Dual Eyewear Sunglasses and Bifocal Sunglasses - Official Site


----------



## Tier1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Not cycling specific but I use Revision Sawfly ballistic glasses with the RX insert. Cost me about $100 for a basic set with 2 lenses (smoke and clear) and the RX insert was $25. Great field of vision and replacement lenses are ~$20, best thing about them at least for me is that you can use them as safety glasses at work and ballistic glasses at a range if you shoot.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Oakley SI BALLISTIC M FRAME 2.0 with RX insert. You can get them off eBay.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Any place that sells glasses will have a selection of sun glasses that they will make in your rx. But I had laser surgery so I don't have to worry about it anymore. Best decision I've ever made.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Didn't know Oakley was doing an insert. Their claim of distinction was single layer rx sport glasses. I had the first gen M frames where the prescription was inserted into a cutout hole of the wraparound lens. Now use flak jackets where the entire lens is ground prescription. Good stuff, not cheap. I'm not a good candidate for laser eye as my vision is now shifting due to old age!


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

root said:


> Didn't know Oakley was doing an insert. Their claim of distinction was single layer rx sport glasses. I had the first gen M frames where the prescription was inserted into a cutout hole of the wraparound !


ESS RX-Insert for Oakley SI M-frame.

http://www.esseyepro.com/U-Rx-Insert_191_detail.html

The insert only works with the Oakley SI Ballistic M-frame 2.0 and I think 3.0.

ESS is a subsidiary of Oakley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm now on my third pair of RX Oakley's and I couldn't be more pleased. Great glasses. One pair of regular Flak Jackets and two Flak Jacket XLJ's


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just recently received my Flak Jacket XLJ's in the Prizm Trail Rx lens. They're incredible. It's tough to realize just how crappy the quality of optics are in most sunglasses until you put a set of Oakleys on.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

sportrx.com is where I got my rx sunglasses from. They make both inserts and custom lenses. The tints/reflection/glare/reflection/antifog can all be customized. Lots of style options and very informative and friendly customer service.


----------

